
Cable 1971 - godelmachine
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cable_1971
======
sparky_z
I don't understand... this seems so random. Why is there a wikipedia article
about this? It doesn't appear to have some larger historical significance
(like, say, the Zimmerman Telegram). It says it's known for its
"coincidentally numbered" title, but doesn't explain the coincidence.
Baffling...

~~~
j1vms
> Why is there a wikipedia article about this?

A sort of incomplete answer would be that the article is covering an important
historical fact regarding the sixth-largest miltary in the world (by active
personnel). [0]

[0] [https://www.newsweek.com/how-strong-pakistans-
military-12350...](https://www.newsweek.com/how-strong-pakistans-
military-1235091)

~~~
sparky_z
Oh please, that's a _thouroughly_ incomplete answer. I wasn't questioning the
importance of Pakistan's military, but the importance of this particular
military cable. My question was _why_ it constitutes an "important historical
fact" about said military.

